# "AWT-EventQueue-1" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBounds



## Oni (27. Dez 2006)

Weiss jemand wie ich eine solche MEldung abfang, bzw verhinder das sie eintritt?



> Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-1" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException
> at java.lang.System.arraycopy(Native Method)
> at javax.swing.text.BoxView.updateLayoutArray(BoxView.java:196)
> at javax.swing.text.BoxView.replace(BoxView.java:168)
> ...



_L-ectron-X hat diesen Beitrag am 27.12.2006 um 15:05 Uhr editiert.
Titel angepasst, quote-Tags_


----------



## Azrahel (27. Dez 2006)

Ja, versuch mal nicht mehr aus dem Array raus zu lesen als drin ist  

java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException kommt z.b. wenn du aus etwas, das nur x Elemente beinhaltet, das Element an der x-1ten Stelle auslesen willst.


----------



## Oni (27. Dez 2006)

das ist mir schon bewusst, was eine arrayindexoutofbounds ist.

aber ich finde nirgendswo eine von meinen klassen, in der error-beschreibung und weiss daher nicht wo ich den fehler abfangen kann.


----------



## byte (27. Dez 2006)

EventDispatchThread ist dafür zuständig, die Events der GUI zu verarbeiten. Es ist schwierig bis unmöglich, Dir da zu helfen, ohne Deinen Code ansatzweise zu kennen. Kann es sein, dass Du aus mehreren Threads auf die GUI zugreifst?


----------



## Oni (27. Dez 2006)

jep, das ist gut moeglich, leider ist das programm nicht von mir geschrieben und es ist ziemlich spagetticode. es wird haeufig static verwendet und die threads sind nicht wirklich synchron.

und ich habe keine ahnung wo ich anfangen soll mit dem aufraeumen.


----------



## byte (27. Dez 2006)

Hm, das ist schwierig dann. Kommt die Exception direkt beim Programmstart oder erst, wenn Du bestimmte Aktionen auf der GUI tätigst? Du könntest sonst auch mal gucken, welche Codeteile genau die Exception auslösen. Also guck ins JDK Verzeichnis in die src.zip. Da kannst Du den Quellcode der Dateien angucken, die einen Fehler werfen. Vielleicht kannst Du davon auf die Fehlerquelle in dem Programm schließen.


----------



## Oni (28. Dez 2006)

danke für den tipp.

der fehler tritt in unregelmässige abständen wärend das programm läuft auf.
mal gucken was ich finde.


----------

